# How can you tell age?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Our adopted dog YoYo...the only vet I've had him see so far is the one that was linked to the shelter that he was adopted from. I prefer Ollie's vet WAY more, but b/c he's in relatively good health I won't be bringing him in for a routine check-up for another several months, when he's due again. Ollie's vet did diagnose YoYo's tummy probs and we got him on the road to health now. Oh, and also treated him for an ear problem when we first got him that was not being treated by the shelter-associated vet. I wasn't happy about that. But I guess health probs are probably expected w/ an adopted dog--I just wish they had treated them before i got him, it would have made his transition that much easier if he were a healthy boy at the time. Anyway...

When we adopted YoYo, his "estimated" age was 2 1/2. BUT...as time goes on and I get to know him better (we've had him for 5 months) I'm starting to think he COULD be considerably older. Example: when we first got him, he had TREMENDOUS tartar on his teeth and, as a result, some of his teeth are "eaten away" looking--which I think is periodontal disease. I can't imagine that degree of damage in just a few years of his life if he's truly 2 1/2?? He was severely neglected, so maybe it's possible??

I mean, what if he was, let's say 6 or 7 and not 2 1/2?? Is there a way to tell? It's not really an "urgent" question that can't wait for when I have to bring him to the vet again. I'd just like to know if he was a lot older than first guessed...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 23 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842989


> Our adopted dog YoYo...the only vet I've had him see so far is the one that was linked to the shelter that he was adopted from. I prefer Ollie's vet WAY more, but b/c he's in relatively good health I won't be bringing him in for a routine check-up for another several months, when he's due again. Ollie's vet did diagnose YoYo's tummy probs and we got him on the road to health now. Oh, and also treated him for an ear problem when we first got him that was not being treated by the shelter-associated vet. I wasn't happy about that. But I guess health probs are probably expected w/ an adopted dog--I just wish they had treated them before i got him, it would have made his transition that much easier if he were a healthy boy at the time. Anyway...
> 
> When we adopted YoYo, his "estimated" age was 2 1/2. BUT...as time goes on and I get to know him better (we've had him for 5 months) I'm starting to think he COULD be considerably older. Example: when we first got him, he had TREMENDOUS tartar on his teeth and, as a result, some of his teeth are "eaten away" looking--which I think is periodontal disease. I can't imagine that degree of damage in just a few years of his life if he's truly 2 1/2?? He was severely neglected, so maybe it's possible??
> 
> I mean, what if he was, let's say 6 or 7 and not 2 1/2?? Is there a way to tell? It's not really an "urgent" question that can't wait for when I have to bring him to the vet again. I'd just like to know if he was a lot older than first guessed...[/B]


Bumping up my post


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would agree with you that he may be older than 2 1/2 if he has that severe of periodontal disease or THAT much tartar on his teeth. Genetics do play a role in that, but it would have to be really hard for him to have horrible teeth at such a young age. Sure, by age 2 they usually need a dental, but it shouldn't be a severe case by any means!

I would say a vet could estimate his age by looking at his teeth, eyes, and...I don't know what else. LOL To me those are probably the biggest things that would help you guess his age more accurately. Or, unless a dog was really getting old, change in hair color (ie: white mustache, etc) but that wouldn't help much in YoYo's case! I think as dogs get older they tend to have thinning hair but I'm sure not all do.

Just with me not actually seeing his teeth, and with me NOT being an expert at all (Hehe), I would say by your description, he may be closer to 4 years old...by age 4 if he's never had a dental done, his teeth could really be bad like you are describing.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I always wonder the same question. Hunter was "about 6" when we got him so this December he will be "about 8" but since I have NO IDEA it makes me wonder just how old is he?!?!? Our vets read all the paperwork so they said it seemed right but I wish there was a way to know


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel kind of the same way. Micky is 5 (ish) based on what, I don't know. I just know that when I got him from his previous owners back last year, they said he was 4, or at least that's what the shelter they got him from said, but we really don't KNOW.


----------

